# Hip Quiver for 3D.



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Just getting into 3D..... 
I am a lefty and have a cheaper ambidextroius hip quiver I wear on my left side (release hand) but, have seen so many different ways people wear em, it made me wonder if there was good reasons for it. 

*How do you where your hip quiver?*


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

use a stool you carry the extras plus i need to sit down some due to back pain


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

3Dblackncamo said:


> use a stool you carry the extras plus i need to sit down some due to back pain


I saw DBs Metro pics and seen LOTS of stools.....good idea if ya gotta wait before you have to shoot.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

bump....


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

I used to use a hip quiver, on my release hand side (I'm a lefty), but now I just use a stool. It can carry all my gear and the kitchen sink, and I can sit on it. Also, on some shots, every once in a while, my quiver would hang on a low limb or branch, or otherwise get in my way. No more quiver for me. Go the stool.

CG


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

always used quiver. then i discovered a stool. all i can say is try it.... its awsome


----------



## tdfox (Jun 9, 2010)

stool?
explain please.
T


----------



## Hosscoller (Feb 10, 2009)

*STOOL, 1 ea*










For the discriminating Archer:icon_1_lol:

Need to find one that will carry your Umbrella too....for those days you can't see to shoot, don't forget your Porter too...............:toothy2:


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

I am right handed and wear it on my right side (arrows facing forward), though I have contemplated about wearing it on my left... just for kicks... :wink:

As for the stool... I've seen a couple of people tote those things around... From what I've seen online, definitely cheaper than a nice quiver too.


----------



## Faust (Jun 13, 2009)

Like the stool idea..also carry quiver on my release hand, but attach the quiver with a large carbiner instead of the silly belt clip thingy


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

i've just bought the short easton quiver, where you need to select your arrow from behind rather than in front of you. use it on the finger shooting side. at just over 5 feet tall this one doesn't hit me in the calf as i walk on the ranges like the longer one i had which had the vanes in front of me. i would find carrying both a bow and a stool difficult considering some of the terrain we have where you need to be nimble on your feet and sometimes have one hand free. the idea of a stool to rest on would be good for those occasions when the ranges get a bit congested or you get caught behind serial go-slow shooters, but this doesn't happen so often.


----------



## tdfox (Jun 9, 2010)

*ah thanks*

thanks I thought that's what you meant.
T


----------

